# Yeast in aquarium



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right area to post this, but I didn't see a 'diy aquarium failure' area. So my buddy is running diy co2 and recently hooked it up to a powerhead for diffusion. I guess the sponge got clogged so it sucked some yeast mix into the aquarium. Anyone dealt with this? I am at a loss. Maybe purigen?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Lots of water changes quickly. Things will suffocate if the yeast gets going in the water column.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

So it looks like some water changes and some chemi-pure is clearing it up pretty well. Thanks zapins.


----------



## pearldanny (Mar 11, 2011)

had that happen to me god it made such a mess!! thats what i get for having it over the tank where the cat could knock it in


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

It happened to me too. Lots of water changes plus PolyFilter and new filter wool got rid but caused me a lot of anxiety. Now I have a spacer bottle/makeshift gas separator but I dont think its as efficient.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, my friend actually ended up putting 2 hang on back's on, one full of filter floss, one with chemi-pure and filter floss, and did a few 50% water changes. Cleared it up in about 2-3 days.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

And he put in a separator bottle after the yeast bottle.


----------



## Elrodg (Sep 17, 2011)

Check valves check valves check valves. They provide a little bit of a buffer as well.


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I don't think check valves would have helped here. Maybe the yeast would have clogged the check valve so the mix would be on the wall instead of in the aquarium, haha.


----------



## alysonpeaches (Jun 30, 2008)

Elrodg said:


> Check valves check valves check valves. They provide a little bit of a buffer as well.


Check valves wont help if they are the normal airline valves, they have to let the CO2 out so they face away from the yeast mixture, therefore if it overflows it will go through the check valve. You need a separator bottle.


----------

